# orange swordtail frys



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

hey guys i have 14 swordtail frys born yesterday and i was thinking how long can i leave them in the breeder cage?i want to move thems to a tank i have guppies frys that are about 10 weeks old.i dont know how long it will take the swordtail frys to get big enough to do that.i may have to put a partension in my big tank.what do you guys thank.any help?thanks all.


----------



## tbub1221 (Nov 1, 2012)

imo .. if you have a nersery set up already with fish in it , 10 weeks is about the size id put a platy or swordtail in the big boy tank , but depending on what u keep i guess not. id give them a couple days to nibble first bites and then use a plastic cup to pull them out as it causes a vacuum and its easier on them than a net but ultimately its up to you id say. good luck with it and take care of those babys..


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

thanks for your answer.


----------

